

Video gaming to be twice as big as music by 2011 - jmtame
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2007/08/gaming-to-surge-50-percent-in-four-years-possibly.ars

======
azharcs
This article is from the year 2007, Please specify it in the title.

------
jneal
The music industry isn't necessarily getting smaller, it's just going in a new
direction. Video games are evolving and getting bigger and bigger with each
year or more specifically each generation of consoles. I can definitely see
that video games could be twice as big as music by 2011, but I just don't see
music getting "smaller" just video games getting "bigger." There are problems
with the music industry that will be fixed over time. CD sales are pretty low
compared to a few years ago, it doesn't even take half as many sales to reach
#3 as it did 3 years ago (Case Point: see 311's new album "Uplifter" highest
debut ever, 2nd lowest debut sales ever)

------
davidcelis
Title should really specify that "video gaming" and "music" refer to their
respective industries, not as a concept or activity. The music industry is
going slightly downhill because more and more people are discovering how to
download and doing so. People that know how to pirate music, however, don't
seem to often look into how to pirate video games. Thus video games are still
bought.

~~~
electromagnetic
I'm sure someone downloading the new Lady Gaga album off Pirate Bay is going
to figure out that if they click the link for 'Fallout 3' they'll download the
game.

The reason games are relatively safe from piracy is that a large amount of
people play games on consoles, and I don't know many people who are willing to
risk chipping a $400 console just for some copied games. Thus video games are
still bought.

I'm sure if you could only play pirated music on a $400 iPod, not many people
would risk breaking the iPod just to listen to a few free songs.

